# FLASH! New refurb's at the Sigma outlet store



## JumboShrimp (Apr 8, 2014)

Check out the 35/1.4 and 120-300/2.8. These only last a few minutes.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 9, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Check out the 35/1.4 and 120-300/2.8. These only last a few minutes.



I remember you bought the 35A refurb'd.
Couple of questions:
Does it come in a white box like the Canon?
Does it include all the accessories?
The warranty is considerably shorter than the regular lenses, is that something to worry about?
Thanks in advance for the information.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Apr 9, 2014)

Hello Sag...The 35/1.4A was my first Sigma refurb, so have no real comparisons, but ... it comes in a white box with black accents (the box does not say "refurbished"), it includes hood, caps and nice zippered case. The warranty is 90 days, and you can return for a full refund, if you like, within 14 days. The lens looks absolutely like new and so far performs as such. I wouldn't hesitate to buy again.


----------



## JumboShrimp (Apr 9, 2014)

PS: The 35/1.4A is still available in Canon mount for $679.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 9, 2014)

JumboShrimp said:


> Hello Sag...The 35/1.4A was my first Sigma refurb, so have no real comparisons, but ... it comes in a white box with black accents (the box does not say "refurbished"), it includes hood, caps and nice zippered case. The warranty is 90 days, and you can return for a full refund, if you like, within 14 days. The lens looks absolutely like new and so far performs as such. I wouldn't hesitate to buy again.



Thanks a lot, JS! I think I got me my first Siggie


----------



## muchakucha (Apr 10, 2014)

Been waiting for the price to drop below $899 again, i'll take my chances with this one thanks!


----------



## sagittariansrock (Apr 15, 2014)

Just got my package.
I had completely overestimated the size (and it had been a major hang-up from deciding between the f/1.4s and the f/2 IS). It isn't tiny, but still quite compact, very well-balanced on my 5DIII with L-bracket and has a great feel to it.
I didn't check AFMA via FoCal yet, but initial tests seem to show no adjustment needed (both with center and peripheral spot focusing, do I need to test anything else?).
The refurb lens arrived in a nicely padded shipping box, with the regular Sigma white and black box and all the usual suspects inside. Only the warranty sticker says 90 days refurbished limited warranty.
The lens is cosmetically spotless.
FYI, for those considering Sigma refurbs.
Very happy. Very.


----------

